# Re: [EVDL] LTC - Lithium Technology Corp. Lithium batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LTC - Lithium Technology Corp. Lithium batteries*

About a year ago I spoke with them about a solution. It would have been a 
great solution
and included the BMS and used their HE-602050 cells. My specs were for a 
67Kwh pack
and ended up around $97k. Way more than I expected. This was for a one 
off, but the
price dropped considerably when ordering in quantity.

If you want I can look up my contact there and forward it on. I do remember 
that it took
about 2-3 weeks to get my initial response from the company, but after that 
they were very
responsive and helpful.

Joe


>Hey all,
>
>Has anyone been able to get pricing information from LTC? I've had no
>response and am going to go to voice next, but I wanted to know if I
>was duplicating effort.
>
>Cheers!
>
>http://www.lithiumtech.com
>
>--T
>
>_______________________________________________
>For subscription options, see
>http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Booking a flight? Know when to buy with airfare predictions on MSN Travel. 
http://travel.msn.com/Articles/aboutfarecast.aspx&ocid=T001MSN25A07001

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LTC - Lithium Technology Corp. Lithium batteries*

This is the answer I got from their european branch Gaia last February:

"A single cell HE602050 with 60Ah each costs today 350,00=80 per cell. =

80 cells will cost about 28.000,00=80. Additional costs must be =

calculated for the electronic BMS, the battery assembly, some =

hardware, a battery container (e.g. stainless steel), ground fault =

detection, circuit breakers, etc., which can sum up to additional =

25.000,00=80. In total a price of about 50 to 55 thousand =80 must be =

expected."

terveisin,
Osmo


Joe Plumer kirjoitti 13.8.2007 kello 15.29:

> About a year ago I spoke with them about a solution. It would have =

> been a
> great solution
> and included the BMS and used their HE-602050 cells. My specs were =

> for a
> 67Kwh pack
> and ended up around $97k. Way more than I expected. This was for =

> a one
> off, but the
> price dropped considerably when ordering in quantity.
>
> If you want I can look up my contact there and forward it on. I do =

> remember
> that it took
> about 2-3 weeks to get my initial response from the company, but =

> after that
> they were very
> responsive and helpful.
>
> Joe
>
>
>> Hey all,
>>
>> Has anyone been able to get pricing information from LTC? I've had no
>> response and am going to go to voice next, but I wanted to know if I
>> was duplicating effort.
>>
>> Cheers!
>>
>> http://www.lithiumtech.com
>>
>> --T
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Booking a flight? Know when to buy with airfare predictions on MSN =

> Travel.
> http://travel.msn.com/Articles/aboutfarecast.aspx&ocid=3DT001MSN25A07001
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LTC - Lithium Technology Corp. Lithium batteries*

Yep I just got back a quote of $360 per cell.

Man... that is WAY too pricey.

--T

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

